# kettle = tetera?



## virglauca

Hola!

Estoy intentando traducir kettle al español:

"the kitchen, with its copper pans and kettles"

En WR traduce kettle como hervidor. Yo nunca he oído esa palabra, yo siempre he usado tetera. ¿Está bien dicho tetera? Me ha hecho dudar...

Gracias!


----------



## monicacicchetti

Hola, hervidor tambien me suena raro, como muy literal, porque es donde se hace hervir el agua.  En Bolivia la llamamos *caldera*.


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

En Argentina decimos "pava"!

"Tetera" está muy bien dicho!


----------



## virglauca

Muchas gracias!


----------



## libnic

En el norte de México le decimos "pato" (supongo que por el sonido).
Y con "tetera" nos referimos a un biberón.    : - |
Aunque la mayoría de la gente te podria entender "tetera" dentro del contexto que la vas a usar.
Hervidor suena muy raro...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

A "kettle" can be a «tetera», but not all teteras are kettles.  Some would be translated to «caldera (con tapadera)».


----------



## Always_learning

Kettle es español es kettle, el tema es que todavia no esta el termino muy extendido porque nosotros no la usamos diariamente. Es una tetera con una resistencia que calienta el agua en minutos, y su nombre repito es kettle. Es como intentar traducir sanwich, es un bocata? no, es un sanwich, que no es lo mismo. Pues algo parecido. En España si vas al Corte Ingles veras que lo que venden son kettles, aunq quizas la dependienta no sepa lo que es, pero figuran como kettles.


----------



## jalibusa

Tetera es *"teapot" *y de ella se vierte el té a la taza.*;* la caldera en la que se hierve el agua para el té es *"tea kettle" *y de ella se vierte agua en la tetera.*.*


----------



## Patagonia116

Hola!
Adhiero a Jalibusa.
"Teapot", es tetera.
En cuanto a la "tea kettle", aquí en Argentina le decimos "pava", como ya lo mencionó un compatriota mío.
Saludos.
Pat.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ikbendeliefdemoe said:


> En Argentina decimos "pava"!
> 
> "Tetera" está muy bien dicho!


 
No conozco traducción al español, y lo usual en España es decir 'tetera', pero creo que 'pava' se entiende e incluso se usa en alguna zona.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No conozco traducción al español, y lo usual en España es decir 'tetera', pero creo que 'pava' se entiende e incluso se usa en alguna zona.


 
Pues yo también estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que *tetera* es *teapot*. Pensad que la tetera no va conectada a la electricidad. Por lo que se refiere a *kettle*, yo ya hace años que lo denomino "hervidor": ya he tenido varios (¡se estropean al poco tiempo!) y siempre que voy a la tienda de elctrodomésticos pido un HERVIDOR y me entienden...

Saludos desde BCN


----------



## mjmuak

yo estoy con always learning, una kettle es una kettle, y de eso no hay en Espana, en UK una casa sin kettle es como un coche sin volante, le falta algo... todas tienen una, y definitivamente no es una tetera, hervidor quizá valga en algún contexto, pero creo que en general no, porque un hervidor puede hervir cosas dentro,una kettle no

cuando me vuelva a Espana me voy a tener que comprar una, ya no sé cómo hacerme el té ( que también me lo voy a tener que llevar!!) sin ella!!


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Aquí una vez que compré a kettle tenía en la caja el anuncio del contenido en un montón de idiomas. Entre ellos figuraba Español y decía "hervidor de agua"


----------



## sweetvale

mmmmmm...yo soy de Chile y en Chile se usa hervidor, cuando alguién dice hervidor se refiere al aparato eléctrico que se usa para hervir el agua, en cambio tetera ya no se usa mucho aunque aún hay casas donde en vez de tener un hervidor tienen una tetera.

Pero a mi me suena más hervidor, depende en todo caso del sitio de donde vengas, por ejemplo yo nunca en mi vida había escuchado pava, acá significa otra cosa muy distinta.

pero creo que para un contexto más universal tetera está bien.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mjmuak said:


> yo estoy con always learning, una kettle es una kettle, y de eso no hay en Espana, en UK una casa sin kettle es como un coche sin volante, le falta algo... todas tienen una, y definitivamente no es una tetera, hervidor quizá valga en algún contexto, pero creo que en general no, porque un hervidor puede hervir cosas dentro,una kettle no
> 
> cuando me vuelva a Espana me voy a tener que comprar una, ya no sé cómo hacerme el té ( que también me lo voy a tener que llevar!!) sin ella!!


 
No voy a ser yo quien se ponga a hacer aquí propaganda de unos conocidísmos grandes almacenes españoles, pero ahí los venden. Ve, pide un hervidor y verás... Además de los "baratillos", comercializan marcas del Reino Unido (tampoco voy a nombrarlas) con el cable adaptado para el sistema eléctrico de aquí. Y esos hervidores más sencillos te puedo asegurar que únicamente sirven para hervir agua.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues yo también estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que *tetera* es *teapot*. Pensad que la tetera no va conectada a la electricidad. Por lo que se refiere a *kettle*, yo ya hace años que lo denomino "hervidor": ya he tenido varios (¡se estropean al poco tiempo!) y siempre que voy a la tienda de elctrodomésticos pido un HERVIDOR y me entienden...
> 
> Saludos desde BCN


 
The Free Dictionary, by FARLEX, define estas dos acepaciones de kettle: 
*1. *A metal pot, usually with a lid, for boiling or stewing.
*2. *A teakettle.
(Otras acepciones no vienen al caso)
En resumen, 'kettle' no tiene porque ser eléctrica. En la tienda de electrodomésticos puede ser habitual llamarle hervidor, no lo oigo habitualmente en el ámbito doméstico. Quizá un profesional de la cocina pueda arbitrar el caso.


----------



## beg

mjmuak said:


> hervidor quizá valga en algún contexto, pero creo que en general no, porque un hervidor puede hervir cosas dentro,una kettle no
> quote]
> 
> no se si será apropiado traducir el término o no, pero estoy convencida que hervidor es correcto, y si puedes hervir cosas dentro, como agua o leche...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Quizá un profesional de la cocina pueda arbitrar el caso.


 
Ja, ja  

A ver, os cuento: a mí también me ocurrió que, después de una serie de años por los países anglo, al volver aquí no podía vivir sin tomar el té y, como echaba de menos el dichoso aparatito, lo fui a comprar y de forma natural utilicé la palabra *HERVIDOR*. Al final la incoporé a mi léxico personal y... ¡como me entienden... la utilizo siempre!

En fin, a ver si sale ese profesional de la cocina o de los electrodomésticos y nos aclara esta duda tan existencial para los adictos a la teína


----------



## Limey. Limeño

TraductoraPobleSec, ha dicho:Los "baratillos", comercializan marcas del Reino Unido.  Hoy en día todos estos se fabrican en China. Creo


----------



## Sancho Panza

si usas kettle creo q los que no sepan inglés no entenderán de qué estás hablando... En cuanto a lo de tetera, es cierto que no es el término exacto, pero puede que te sirviera para que la gente se hiciera una idea. Si quieres más exactitud yo usaría "hervidor" o "hervidor de agua", que suenan un poco extraños porque normalmente no los tenemos en casa tan a menudo como en otros países (aquí en islandia también lo encuentras hasta en el piso más cutre!!! eso sí, la lavadora, comunitaria!), pero todos, creo, entenderán de que hablas.
A lo de pava... hombre, por el contexto creo q en España también entenderían de que estás hablando, pero es cierto que tiene otros significados que nos vendrían antes a la mente (nada malo, simplemente otros significados).

Saludos.


----------



## Always_learning

a ver, me repito. Esos grandes almacenes los he nombrado yo antes, TraductoraPobleSec, y como dije, si pides una kettle igual la dependienta no te entiende porque no es una palabra estandarizada todavia y hervidor lo entiende todo el mundo, pero si miras en la caja pondra Kettle. Tambien hay unos muy parecidos que calientan agua y leche pero no se llaman kettle. La Kettle solo calienta agua. Vamos a empezar a llamar a las cosas por su nombre. La caja puede poner en un costado la traduccion que quiera ya no todos los traductores son buenos, solo hay que ver las peliculas con subtitulos para ver las traducciones que hacen. Kettle= kettle: definición: hervidora de agua


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Limey. Limeño said:


> TraductoraPobleSec, ha dicho:Los "baratillos", comercializan marcas del Reino Unido. Hoy en día todos estos se fabrican en China. Creo


 
A ver, igual no me expresé bien: yo quería decir que en unos conocidísimos grandes almacenes nuestros, que se encuentran por toda la geografía, venden modelos "sencillitos" (probablemente Made in China) y luego la marca más famosa de kettles del Reino Unido, cuyas iniciales son R&H y fabrican unas kettles/unos hervidores SOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sancho Panza

Sancho Panza said:


> A lo de pava... hombre, por el contexto creo q en España también entenderían de que estás hablando, pero es cierto que tiene otros significados que nos vendrían antes a la mente (nada malo, simplemente otros significados).
> 
> Saludos.


 

justo ahora me doy cuenta q tú eres de España, así q al menos para ti, comentario innecesario  perdona... (será el sueño post-examen?)

saludos desde el norte.
p.d.: un kettle será un kettle, always-learning, pero si nadie te entiende... y además, "hervidor de agua" es exactamente la definición de kettle, con la ventaja de que está en castellano...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sancho Panza said:


> p.d.: un kettle será un kettle, always-learning, pero si nadie te entiende... y además, "hervidor de agua" es exactamente la definición de kettle, con la ventaja de que está en castellano...


 
Sancho, yo también lo veo así  

Además, acabo de realizar una búsqueda en una fuente terminológica altamente fiable, que es el Termcat, y _voilà_: http://www.termcat.cat/scripts/rwisapi.dll/@Termcat_dev.env

Saludos a todos


----------



## Arrius

Santiago Jorge said:


> A "kettle" can be a «tetera», but not all teteras are kettles. Some would be translated to «caldera (con tapadera)».


 
The original meaning of kettle was caldera though it is generally _un hervidor _for boiling water these days. That it was not always just for boilling water is seen in the sayings still in use "*That's a fine* *kettle of fish*!" ( a fine mess/ un buen lío) - and , I think, "*It's the pot calling the kettle black*" (se dice cuando una persona dice mal de otra a pesar de ser peor ella misma) . Kettles don't normally get very dirty (even in my disgusting ktchen) because they are constantly in contact with water, so *caldera* imust be indicated in the second saying too.
*Una tetera* to me here in Spain is a, generally, ceramic teapot in which tea is brewed (mashed they say in the English Midlands) but not boiled (unless you are an Australian). Tea is almost as important to an Englishman as to the Japanese, and it is wise always to warm the pot beforehand and _bring the pot to the kettle not the kettle to the pot_, using of course, loose tea not those horrible little teabags (bolsitas) filled with tea factory floor sweepings. Pruebalo así y verras la diferencia.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Always_learning said:


> Kettle es español es kettle, el tema es que todavia no esta el termino muy extendido porque nosotros no la usamos diariamente. Es una tetera con una resistencia que calienta el agua en minutos, y su nombre repito es kettle. Es como intentar traducir sanwich, es un bocata? no, es un sanwich, que no es lo mismo. Pues algo parecido. En España si vas al Corte Ingles veras que lo que venden son kettles, aunq quizas la dependienta no sepa lo que es, pero figuran como kettles.


a) ¿Porque se insiste en que 'kettle' lleva resistencia eléctrica? Lo que era característico era un pito en la tapa, que sonaba al hervir el agua. 
b) El lógico que en El Corte Inglés, digan 'kettle'; otra cosa sería en El Corte Español.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Manuel G. Rey said:


> a) ¿Porque se insiste en que 'kettle' lleva resistencia eléctrica? Lo que era característico era un pito en la tapa, que sonaba al hervir el agua.
> b) El lógico que en El Corte Inglés, digan 'kettle'; otra cosa sería en El Corte Español.


 
Quizás lleves razón con lo que indicas en a)  , por lo que se refiere a b), ¡buenísimo!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja, ja
> 
> ....
> 
> En fin, a ver si sale ese profesional de la cocina o de los electrodomésticos y nos aclara esta duda tan existencial para los adictos a la teína


 
Y me pregunto ¿Por qué narices alguien que compra la cosa por ser adicto a la teína, y por tanto presumiblemente para hervir el agua destinada a hacer el té, se resiste a llamarle tetera?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno, bueno, Manuel. Según cómo, a partir de mañana bautizo a mi queridito hervidor "tetera"... 

Es que para mí las teteras siempre habían sido los recipientes de barro o porcelana donde se ponía el agua ya hervida...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Arrius, tetera es efectivamente el recipiente de cerámica o también plata, en que se prepara y sirve el té. Pero eso no impide que algunos obstinados también llamemos así al recipiente en que se hierve el agua por acción de su propia resistencia o del calor de la cocina, para echarla en la otra tetera a la que antes me he referido.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Arrius said:


> The original meaning of kettle was caldera though it is generally _un hervidor _for boiling water these days.
> 
> .........
> 
> *Una tetera* to me here in Spain is a, generally, ceramic teapot in which tea is brewed (mashed they say in the English Midlands) but not boiled (unless you are an Australian).
> 
> Tea is almost as important to an Englishman as to the Japanese, and it is wise always to warm the pot beforehand and _bring the kettle to the pot not the pot to the kettle_, using of course, loose tea not those horrible little teabags (bolsitas) filled with tea factory floor sweepings. Pruebalo así y verras la diferencia.


 
_Gracias por recordar como se prepara el té. Dada mi debilidad por los Midlands, opto por el 'mashed'._
_Por lo demás ¿que puede esperarse en materia de preparar el té de quien usa bolsitas o no se calienta previamente el 'pot' (en esta España de mis amores) o de quien lo hierve (en la remota Australia)?_
_¡Añoranza de un tee with scones en Fortnum and Mason!_


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Perdonad si soy una pesada, pero ayer estuve de compritas en unos almacenes suecos cuyo nombre no voy a especificar y allí los kettles los denominan "hervidores". Me acordé de todos vosotros... Yo diría lo mismo que Luther King, "let freedom ring" y que cada uno llame al cacharrito como crea conveniente... 
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...geNumber=-1&orderBy=score&category=#~Products


----------



## fergy2005

virglauca said:


> Hola!
> 
> Estoy intentando traducir kettle al español:
> 
> "the kitchen, with its copper pans and kettles"
> 
> En WR traduce kettle como hervidor. Yo nunca he oído esa palabra, yo siempre he usado tetera. ¿Está bien dicho tetera? Me ha hecho dudar...
> 
> Gracias!


Depende el país donde estés pero tetera es una traducción posible, también se le dice pava (en Argentina) y en Uruguay le decimos caldera.


----------



## zazap

Always_learning said:


> Kettle= kettle: definición: hervidora de agua


Para mí, no tiene sentido usar la palabra "kettle" en castellano.  En francés esos cacharros se llaman tranquilamente "bouilloire" de toda la vida, que es la traducción de "hervidora". Yo compré un hervidor no hace mucho...



Manuel G. Rey said:


> a) ¿Porque se insiste en que 'kettle' lleva resistencia eléctrica? Lo que era característico era un pito en la tapa, que sonaba al hervir el agua.


Tienes razón. Pude ser eléctrica (electric kettle) o de las que se ponen al fuego.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y me pregunto ¿Por qué narices alguien que compra la cosa por ser adicto a la teína, y por tanto presumiblemente para hervir el agua destinada a hacer el té, se resiste a llamarle tetera?


¡No es lo mismo!  Si eso no queda claro, ese thread ha fracasado. Como lo explicas muy bien tú mismo:



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Arrius, tetera es efectivamente el recipiente de cerámica o también plata, en que se prepara y sirve el té. Pero eso no impide que algunos obstinados también llamemos así al recipiente en que se hierve el agua por acción de su propia resistencia o del calor de la cocina, para echarla en la otra tetera a la que antes me he referido.


Obstinados, pero que ven la diferencia, ¿no?


----------



## Sancho Panza

Echando más leña al fuego, me gustaría añadir que la tetera yo siempre la uso para el té, pero el hervidor-kettle lo uso para hervir agua, que algunas veces sirve para el te, otras para el café, incluso para el agua de hervir la pasta o el arroz, así de vaga soy...

Así que creo que no me puedo apuntar a la idea de llamar al "kettle" inglés tetera en castellano... 

saludos a todos, que ya me llama el ruido del agua hirviendo para tomarme el próximo té...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

zazap said:


> Para mí, no tiene sentido usar la palabra "kettle" en castellano. En francés esos cacharros se llaman tranquilamente "bouilloire" de toda la vida, que es la traducción de "hervidora". Yo compré un hervidor no hace mucho...
> 
> _Totalmente de acuerdo: No tiene sentido usar 'kettle' en castellano._
> _Pero si 'boulloire' en francés corresponde a 'hervidora', a ambas palabras corresponde 'boiler' en inglés. _
> 
> ¡No es lo mismo! Si eso no queda claro, ese thread ha fracasado.
> _Que haya opiniones diferentes no significa fracaso. Para tratar de salir de dudas he consultado diez diccionarios, y he encontrado la misma Torre de Babel. Cito uno, de la Universidad de Granada, que a mi juicio deja claro que no hay una respuesta única y concluyente._
> 
> _http://eubd1.ugr.es/RIS/RISWEB.ISA#TOPOFREFLIST_
> _*kettle*: tetera para hervir agua, hervidor de agua_
> _*tetera*: teapot_
> _*tetera para hervir agua*: kettle_
> _*hervidor*:_
> _*»»» hervidora eléctrica de agua*: electric kettle_
> _*»»» hervidor de agua*: kettle_
> __
> _
> _Obstinados, pero que ven la diferencia, ¿no?
> _Obstinados vs. obstinados. _
> 
> _No pretendo imponer 'tetera' para el utensilio que nos ocupa, pero no voy a dejar de llamar así a un 'metal pot with a lid, a handle and a spout for pouring, and sometimes a steam whistle, used to boil water for tea or coffee'. _
> _Y no tengo nombre para los utensilios que responden a otra descripción; por ejemplo, los que ponen en algunos hoteles para hervir agua para infusiones o incluso para sopas de sobre, con una resistencia eléctrica; a esos no los llamo teteras, y no tengo reparos en llamarlos hervidores. _
> 
> _Thus 'let freedom ring'_


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

zazap said:


> Para mí, no tiene sentido usar la palabra "kettle" en castellano. En francés esos cacharros se llaman tranquilamente "bouilloire" de toda la vida, que es la traducción de "hervidora". Yo compré un hervidor no hace mucho...


 
En italiano es el "bollitore", ahora que me acuerdo...


----------



## zazap

Primero decir que tienes razón, me gusta tu filosofía...Salud, y que tomemos muchos tés más...


Manuel G. Rey said:


> zazap said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Totalmente de acuerdo: No tiene sentido usar 'kettle' en castellano._
> _Pero si 'boulloire' en francés corresponde a 'hervidora', a ambas palabras corresponde 'boiler' en inglés. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luego que bueno, "boiler" es "chaudière" en francés y "caldera" en castellano, así que podemos usar "bouilloire" y "hervidor/a" para "kettle" sin problema (y así evitamos otra palabra en inglés.  Uff.).
Click to expand...


----------



## Sancho Panza

Menudo lio, y todo porque a alguien se le ocurrió inventar un cacharrito para hervir agua en vez de hacerlo con un cazo... 



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y no tengo nombre para los utensilios que responden a otra descripción; por ejemplo, los que ponen en algunos hoteles para hervir agua para infusiones o incluso para sopas de sobre, con una resistencia eléctrica; a esos no los llamo teteras, y no tengo reparos en llamarlos hervidores. [/I]
> 
> _Thus 'let freedom ring'_


 
Creo que me he perdido en algo. La definición que das, ¿no es la que corresponde a "kettle" (eléctrica)? ¿No era de estos cacharros de los que hablábamos? Creo que en algún punto de la conversación me perdí...

Saludos teinómanos a todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sancho Panza said:


> Menudo lio, y todo porque a alguien se le ocurrió inventar un cacharrito para hervir agua en vez de hacerlo con un cazo...
> 
> Creo que me he perdido en algo. La definición que das, ¿no es la que corresponde a "kettle" (eléctrica)? ¿No era de estos cacharros de los que hablábamos? Creo que en algún punto de la conversación me perdí...
> 
> Saludos teinómanos a todos.


 
En resumen: Entre los cacharros para hervir el agua, hay unos que en inglés se llaman 'kettle'.
De ellos, los que tienen calentamiento eléctrico se conocen en España como 'hervidores'.
Los que se calientan al fuego también son llamados por algunos 'hervidores' y por otros (entre los que me encuentro) 'teteras', aunque sólo si tienen una forma que recuerda una tetera de preparar y servir el té: anchos de base, con tapa y asa y un pitorro para echar el agua; supongo que son los que los ingleses llaman tea-kettle.
¿Podemos así dar por aclarado este vital asunto?


----------



## Sancho Panza

Gracias Manuel, creo que ahora ya me aclaro


----------



## gatogab

*Kettle:*
http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&q=kettle&btnG=Cerca+immagini&gbv=2
*Teapot:*
http://images.google.it/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=it&q=teapot&btnG=Cerca+immagini
*Hervidor:*
http://images.google.it/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=it&q=hervidor&btnG=Cerca+immagini
*Pava:*
http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=13190556_pava-silvadora-acero-inoxidable-18-litros-oferta


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En italiano es el "bollitore", ahora que me acuerdo...


Y la tetera en italiano = "teiera"


----------



## JavierAlonso

Yo pensaba que tetera el recipiente cursi de porcelana con florecitas del que mi abuela servía el té. El té lo puedes hervir donde te plazca, yo particularmente uso una ollita. Si tuviera que comprar un kettle lo pediría como hervidor de té.


----------



## translator.cat

Aquí dejo sobre la mesa una propuesta de traducción de _kettle_, por un lado, y de _teapot_, por otro. En principio, estas propuestas de traducción son para aplicar a recipientes antiguos, como por ejemplo los que aparecen en el cuento "The Cricket on the Hearth" de Dickens (que es el que me ha planteado el problema de traducción), que no permiten mantener el original _kettle_ tal cual. Por otro lado, creo que tanto _caldera_ como _pava_ son difícilmente utilizables fuera de los países americanos donde su uso es habitual.

_Kettle _- tetera de hervir, tetera de hervir agua
_Teapot_ - tetera de servir

Estas equivalencias aparecen utilizadas en algunas páginas de Google con cierta normalidad (si bien es verdad que son escasas), y poseen una cierta elegancia eufónica (_hervir_/_servir_).

Espero que pueda ser útil a alguien.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Tom302

This whole thread is confusing to me. Here in the U.S. "teapot" is the same as "tea kettle", and I believe the frequency of use depends on the part of the U.S. you are in. However, according to Google's ngram, teapot in the corpus English (I assume that means all English printed sources they have researched) "teapot" is about 13 times more commonly used.


----------

